# 21rs Owners With Quickie Or Tornado Flush



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I was thinking that since the dealer is going to be removing the under belly of the trailer to work in the drain pipes it would be a good time to install a tank flush.

For you 21rs owners that have installed where did you cut the belly to install it?
All the other installs that I have seen/read have been for other models.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I installed a Quickie Flush in our 21RS in the rear of the black tank. I cut a 3-sided access hole in the underbelly between the black and grey tanks and routed the hose to a fitting I added to the skirting just above the sewer connection. I'll try and get some pictures posted although it is not much different on the 21RS than on other models that Doug and others have posted photos of the job.

If the dealer is removing the underbelly for other work, then you may not need to cut a hole in it to install the QF. Although if that is the case, be sure to put good hose clamps on the QF fittings as you don't want to have to get back in there later to fix a mess if the hose pops off.

I see you are local, so if you want to drop by and take a look at mine, send me a PM and we can see what time works for us.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If they are going to do all that work, get it done. It will save you some $$$ and just insist on better clamps. I used garden hose and fuel injection hose clamps. The supplyed hose is fine just use better clamps. The fuel injection hose clamps are available at your local auto store. They are meant to hold more pressure and they are holding gas in so you dont burn up. Makes sense to me. I got the idea from this site.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I want the access hole so I can keep an I on it for leaks and stuff. I would like to use standard hose connections not the cheap one that comes with the kit. I figured if I could get the dealer to cut the access hole in the correct location, that would be one less thing for me to mess up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> I was thinking that since the dealer is going to be removing the under belly of the trailer to work in the drain pipes it would be a good time to install a tank flush.
> 
> For you 21rs owners that have installed where did you cut the belly to install it?
> All the other installs that I have seen/read have been for other models.


I'd ask the dealer to quote the price to have them install it while they have the belly off. Labor is already built into removing/attaching for the existing work, so it couldn't be much more to have them to the install.

...if you've every used the Black Tank....having them do this install will be MUCH better.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...if you've every used the Black Tank....having them do this install will be MUCH better.


X 4,000,000,000

did it to our 26rs (same tank setup as you 21) this last spring. Install was easy enough but had stomach cramps for 3 days after, never had them before or sense. I can only assume it was a germ infestation, wear a mask and eye protection if your doing it on a used tank.

If the dealer has the underbelly down have them install the QF or tornado and ask them to mark the belly so you can make the cuts later if necessary.

If not from the main drain you can cut back about 3' to the curb side, move forward approximately 28" and make the same cut (feel for the frame there is an I beam just before the black tank front side running street to curb) cut just behind (rear) of the beam. You will have a propane line street side to loosen to gain access. I used some old trim boards to screw everything up much like a drywall seam. Trim board on top of the belly, screws on the left and right side of the cuts. I had planned to put some duct tape or something to protect it more but ran out of time and took it for a 2500 mile trip this summer with no problems at all









Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I would like to say it was nice meeting TrainRider and family as I stopped by his home and bounced a few questions about the Quickie Flush install off of him as well as a few other trailer questions.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would agree with Jim and Bill. If the dealer is going to have the underbelly down anyway, have them go ahead and do the install. They should not charge you much extra, as by far the biggest part of the job is dropping and reattaching the belly. You could ask them to cut an access flap in the proper location while they are at it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I already got the OB back from the dealer, Black Tank Thread


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahh... sorry...

In that case, for locating the QuickieFlush, you are still going to want to drop one side of the belly pan enough that you can get a good look at what's going on in there. Lot's of loose wires to watch out for, and frame members that can get in the way. Your best bet, is if you can find a location that will allow a jet to spray on the level sensors, but that may not be possible.

Be very careful to keep track of what screws you remove from what holes when dropping the pan. The screws at the tanks are shorter, and if you put longer screws back in those holes, you can puncture the tank.

Below are a couple of pictures from the installation on my 28RSDS. You can expect your 21RS to be similar...


















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Got it installed yesterday!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Appears you have everything in order.

Thanks for the follow-up. Glad to have closure on some post.

What's next?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought MaxxAir vent covers and I did the pantry slide mod so the won't slide and open the door while in transit.
I also put in better door latches to keep everything closed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> I bought MaxxAir vent covers and I did the pantry slide mod so the won't slide and open the door while in transit.
> I also put in better door latches to keep everything closed.


...and the pictures are where?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, its a little wet for sitting up on the roof at the moment.
And the pantry photos are coming tomorrow probably.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> Well, its a little wet for sitting up on the roof at the moment.
> And the pantry photos are coming tomorrow probably.


----------

